# Ultimate Deer creek disrespect.



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

This guy pulled up on the brush pile we were fishing from the bank two days in a row within spitting distance. I was mad enough to spit on him. Had the entire lake to fish and he just had to cast on top of us. Bumped his boat right up into the tree banging around on the branches. I never seen anything so rude in my life. Wanted to get Close enough for a close up picture I figured I’d take it and share it


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

dropthetailgate said:


> This guy pulled up on the brush pile we were fishing from the bank two days in a row within spitting distance. I was mad enough to spit on him. Had the entire lake to fish and he just had to cast on top of us. Bumped his boat right up into the tree banging around on the branches. I never seen anything so rude in my life. Wanted to get Close enough for a close up picture I figured I’d take it and share it


What a IDIOT, I have a boat and always give a bank or boat the respect and distance they deserve. Like you say he's got a whole lake of fishing. Hr could at least waited to you left. Well you got a good picture of him, I'd post it every where so other fishermen can see this JERK.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

It’s public property and my luck he’s some disabled vet or something so I’m not cussing him but jeez


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

It's pretty common. I had a bass boat nearly run over my bobber at Cowan a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man this guy is special, looks like hes even waving at you. 
It happens quite a bit. I get alot of bank fisherman do it to,why I'm bank fishing. Aet up 10' away when I'm obviously casting the shoreline they set up on.
In my ksyak its usually the bass guys,but dont mind it as much because they come and go so fast. But still,it just seems obvious to me. If someone is on a dock or laydown let them have it,they was there first.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I’ve got four boats. Two I built. From blow up kayak to canoe I use the most Up to a 2018 25 ft center console. I’ve made mistakes trolling Erie and crowded guys and stuff but mistakes not on purpose.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Almost as bad as what I saw Saturday at deer Creek. Two guys in a little crawdaddy boat were tied up to a tree. They had been there about two hours when a boat with three guys in it drifted right up to them fishing the whole time. They got so close they bumped into their boat 4 or 5 times. One of the three guys was smoking pot the whole time. About ten minutes the three guys decided to move and when they did they started their motor and ran into the side of the crawdaddy boat. One of the two guys had to use an oar to push the other boat away from them.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Did you say anything to him?


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah the first day I told him seriously you guys got the whole lake to fish are you serious. The second day I figured it was pointless.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Some days it's a very good thing that I left my concealed carry at home


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Some days it's a very good thing that I left my concealed carry at home


The guy was definitely wrong pulling up to that brush pile. Just exactly what would you have done if you had your CC with you? Threatened to shoot him?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve had it happen multiple times. Sometimes you can talk to them and they will respect your space, and sometimes they just don’t care. It can be irritating, but it’s public water so there’s not much you can do but move on and let it go.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

When that happens to me I will usually just start my boat and go find another place because I figure that guy must be hungry and needs fish to eat.Plus usually God puts me in a better place and I catch more fish.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Had the same thing happen at Indian a couple years ago. Three drunks got within a boat length of me cussing, drinking, and smoking weed. I was by myself and getting pretty fed up so I moved about 40 yards down from them in the lilly pads. Yep...here they came as soon as I hooked up with a keeper bass. When they got about 5 feet away I fired up the big motor and "forgot" it was trimmed up! Their jon boat took on a bit of muddy water!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*NO WAY!!!!! wt'
(I'll be more than happy, to help find this 'courteous sportsman',,,, 
I will copy his picture & pass it around to my 150 EMAIL/ SPORTSMAN FRIENDS.
Sooner or Later, WE'LL eventually find this guy, & maybe, someone could leave him a nice THANK YOU PACKAGE, on his front porch!? ;>)*

Yes, specially after THE SECOND TIME,,, I would have packed up my shore gear & left,,,,, 
AFTER TOSSING IN 15-20 BOULDERS! lmbo,,,,

*After all,,,, YES, there's no law saying that YOU CAN'T FISH 5' FROM SOMEONE ELSE,,, 
& or HAVE FUN SKIPPING ROCKS!? ;>)*


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

Had it happen to me before at Indian lake. No reason to get upset he has the same rights to be there as you do. With that being said it's rude


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I was at Indian lake and this woman on a jet skie shot between the bank and the boat. She hit my planner board. The big bang scared her she stopped seen the board and took off.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I was the idiot one time at Mosquito about 17 yrs ago. I took my old man with me and put all 300 lbs of him in the front seat of the 16' Lund Rebel tiller boat I had at the time. We were cruising down the from the dam area towards the graveyard on a glass like lake. Now and then, I would turn the boat a bit to see in front of us because I couldn't see around my dad. I bumped the bow to starboard one time and nearly soiled myself. 
Not 20' in front of us was a 14 footer with 3 guys in it, one frantically yanking the pull cord on their motor, one waving his arms wildly and the guy in the front was screaming what I assume were expletives at me. I cut hard to starboard, nearly rolling the old man out of his seat, and looked back to make sure their boat was still afloat and kept right on going. I'm pretty sure thats the only time I got the one finger salute in triplicate.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Its called Sarcasm



Hatchetman said:


> The guy was definitely wrong pulling up to that brush pile. Just exactly what would you have done if you had your CC with you? Threatened to shoot him?


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I must say though, most guys you meet on the lake are very courteous. If I see someone needing help I will stop fishing to help. And any time I have had motor issues in the past, someone has always stopped to check on me. The funny thing is, it is always fishermen willing to help. I've seen pleasure boaters blow right past someone in obvious distress. In this particular incident, a young man was on CC and his dad was having what appeared to be a heart attack. It was before the days of cell phones so thank God I had my radio.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I would have started throwing rocks in until he left. You wanna mess it up for me! I'll ruin it for you!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I would have started throwing rocks in until he left. You wanna mess it up for me! I'll ruin it for you!!!!


Lol I just act like the most ignorant fisherman in the world when people get to close. Its become pretty fun actually. I've gotten pretty good at keeping a straight face to,but my fishing buddy usually has to walk away because he can't hold back from laughing. 
Guy to close-"doing any good?" Me-"nah I can't get the carp to bite my jitterbug for nothing,but my boyfriend is catching these ugly fish with teeth that wont leave him alone,so annoying". Guy to close to me- "ugly fish with teeth? You mean saugeye?"me- "I dont know man,maybe,what's a saugeye?" Guy to close- explains a saugeye to me. Me- "oh man i though those was carp,babe(to my fishing partner) weren't catching carp we were catching walleye". Guy to close to me-"no saugeye". Me- "ah what ever man,I just wanna catch some carp to eat". 

Lol or along those lines,people dont usually last to long after I start calling him bae


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

While I wouldn't do it, it seems like there's enough branches and limbs in between you that he really wasn't impacting any fish that you were catching outside of him bumping the tree. Even then, crappie still tend to bite. 

At least on Alum, there's plenty of brush and trees that hold fish that everyone thinks is their little secret, when in fact that same tree is probably getting fished multiple times a week and sometimes a day. Just different fish move in. We're all out there to relax and catch fish, so unless he's literally disturbing your fishing then it's not worth the headache.


----------



## Tony hall (Jan 30, 2020)

Its definitely very rude. I the guy that would just set and constantly cast my hook right at him every time!.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

dropthetailgate said:


> It’s public property and my luck *he’s some disabled vet or something* so I’m not cussing him but jeez


Wouldn't matter...
Unless he's mentally challenged, disabled vet or not, his circumstances gives him no pass to be a rude moron with absolutely zero respect for other sportsmen.
Period!
Due to the 'photobucket' logo across the center of the pic., can't make out the numbers on his boat. 
Could post him on the net as sportsman of the year..


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Day one when he showed up I was trying to help my 75 year old buddy fish. I’m 54 myself. Day two I just figured no since In getting frustrated. I even told him the fish are out on the edges and past the branches because of the rain overcast. Not to tighten up too close. He still pulled in tight and banged on the tree. He seen us the day before bright sun day drop shotting in the pile tight. He must figured I was lying. I just left.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

You should have gave him a haircut with your flare gun........


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have had the same sort of thing happen a couple times before, one evening my Son and I were casting from the bank, had a guy come wading down the river, actually waded through the very hole we were fishing, I know he had to see us, when I asked what he was doing?? He just mumbled something and kept trudging through, rudest thing I ever seen.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

True it’s public land and nothing you can do about it... And, true that there are plenty of spots and fish in the lake but. IMHO you were there first and as you didn’t have a boat I feel it’s your spot till you leave.

However, I have learned over the years (even more recently) that folks can have the exact opposite opinion as you and live or die by that conflicting opinion. They probably don’t see themselves as being rude, just exercising their right.

Once upon a time at a 4th of July parade a wagon rolled by and folks were throwing candy out. Kids were scrambling for the candy. There was a couple to the left of us encouraging their kids to push others out of the way and grab as much as they could.... that may have been one of their kids.

I agree, I think it was rude.... but what you gonna do? There are options but in the grand scheme I imagine you should refer to THE ultimate manual. I suppose God would smile and talk to him... or.... if you have a CC, you could shoot him.

Edit: With all that being said in reality I most certainly would have discussed my feelings on the subject with him and suggest that he find his own location.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - That is crazy - I know when I was there on Saturday and it was so windy that I was looking for a place to get out of the wind but really couldn't because of all the bank fisherman. I would never pull up and do something like that guy did. If someone is there fishing I just move on to find another spot. If I was on the bank and that happened I would probably pick up some rocks and start splashing the water.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Bronson said:


> I must say though, most guys you meet on the lake are very courteous. If I see someone needing help I will stop fishing to help. And any time I have had motor issues in the past, someone has always stopped to check on me. The funny thing is, it is always fishermen willing to help. I've seen pleasure boaters blow right past someone in obvious distress. In this particular incident, a young man was on CC and his dad was having what appeared to be a heart attack. It was before the days of cell phones so thank God I had my radio.


Little off subject but I helped a boat out one day and towed him to the fish ramp he came out of. Funny thing is that all the bigger boats just kept on going. It was very obvious the boat needed help it was banging up against the rocks. I only have a 17 foot boat this guy was at least 24 foot, it was almost all my little boat could handle but that is just the kind of person I am.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I have always kept one of those old pear shaped bobber with the lead weight in it for just that reason. I used to shore fish as well as probably every guy on here, so i know how ya felt.
Get one of those lead center bobbers and fire it at him a few times then be nice as hell.
"Ah...sorry sir, got a birth defect in my arm.....didn't mean to hit your boat".....he won't do it again.


----------



## whitebassin (Apr 16, 2004)

I know where this spot is.
I have been fishing that area for 20 or more years. This year it has been a circus. Any one catching over there? I haven’t fished it since early April due to all the traffic. Decided to fish other spots without the armada of boats and circus clowns.


----------



## whitebassin (Apr 16, 2004)

That area has been hit hit super hard this year unfortunately.


----------



## whitebassin (Apr 16, 2004)

Get a longer pole and jog his spot in front of him! Haha!


----------



## whitebassin (Apr 16, 2004)

Local guys that know each other tie up to that same spot and fish it.
I saw 4 boats on it one day.
I anchored up 50 yards away pulled my limit in an hour and went home.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Enjoy this Skippy aka Ed Bassmaster. He has more than this.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ruffhunter said:


> Enjoy this Skippy aka Ed Bassmaster. He has more than this.


Psh,unreal boss


----------

